# What is Australia like?



## Mrs_H (May 13, 2016)

Hi there.

I'm a fifth generation born and bred Australian and also a researcher in Australian History. I was quite perplexed about your comments about Australia previously being crime ridden. While there is crime (wherever humans dwell there will be an element of crime at some level), it has never been out of control, or crime ridden, or anything like that. I'm not sure what you're referring to but it's not Australia. You've got your wires crossed there. In fact, most Aussies would consider the US, London, parts of Europe and the Middle East as the places which are/have been crime ridden. That you say Australia has been like that leaves us scratching our heads and wondering what planet you've been on.


----------



## anthony1 (Aug 29, 2018)

so what is Austrailia like to live in and work. There is crome world wide, most of which is blown out of proportion in the press. Like what we get here in the UK.


----------

